# [gelöst] Aktuell ist alles Scheiße.

## Klaus Meier

Also nachdem ich jetzt über eine ziemlich lange Zeit mit Gentoo ohne Probleme sehr glücklich war, kackt zur Zeit einfach alles ab.

Ok, dass Gnome inzwischen unbedinbar geworden ist, da kann Gentoo nichts dafür. Und mit KDE war ich dann ja auch bis vor ein paar Monaten sehr glücklich. Bis dann aber auf einmal von Woche zu Woche immer weniger geht. Habe ich ja einiges drüber geschrieben. Jetzt bin ich soweit, dass nach dem gerade durchgeführten Update kein Netzwerk im Networkmanager mehr aktiviert werden kann. Vor einem Monat hatte ich das mit systemd, dachte, es liegt daran, jetzt kommt der gleiche Kack bei sysvinit.

Also, Gnome gestartet, was sagt das? Ihr Netzwerk ist mit diesem System nicht kompatibel. Was bin ich auch blöd, bei beiden Systemen Updates zu machen.

Ist doch schon sehr deprimierend, dass man Windows starten muss, um so etwas schreiben zu können. Und ohne Netzwerk, wie komme ich da jemals wieder raus? Backup einspielen und vor Weihnachten nicht mehr updaten?

Und fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht, was da gerade war. Ich schreibe mir das nicht immer auf, um das dann hier posten zu können.

Egal was, da muss jetzt eine Lösung her. Und wenn die Windows heist. Das war jetzt zu viel.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Thu Jun 26, 2014 5:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Hast du schon mal versucht eine komplette Neuinstallation zu fahren wo man alles was man vom alten System braucht von Hand wieder importiert?

Scheint mir in deinem Fall das letzte zu sein was du noch tun könntest.

----------

## Josef.95

Naja, wenn man Gnome braucht um funktionierendes Netzwerk im System zu bekommen läuft was falsch  :Wink: 

Magst nicht einfach mal nachschauen woran es liegt? (bringt wahrscheinlich mehr als rumjammern oder/und ständige Neuinstallationen).Last edited by Josef.95 on Wed Jun 25, 2014 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scurrell

Ja, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Hab ja auch ne gute 2007-(Offline)-Installation. 

Doch weder world-update noch Neuinstallion ist brauchbar.

Andererseits bin ich auch etwas paranoid. 

Ich glaub, die Developer machen das extra so, daß man es nicht installieren kann.

Du kennst gentoo. Du weist, wie es funktionieren (sollte).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, im Falle KDE habe ich ewig mit einer Neuinstallation rumprobiert. Und jeder Fehler war reproduzierbar. Aber ist doch nett, dass ich Dank Backup wieder Netz habe.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Aber ist doch nett, dass ich Dank Backup wieder Netz habe.

  Ja schon, aber woran es nun tatsächlich gelegen hat ist immer noch nicht bekannt - damit würde ich mich nicht zufrieden geben. Nun auf Updates verzichten kann auf dauer doch nicht die Lösung sein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hei, das war jetzt nicht ernst gemeint. Also das mit den Updates. Also die Liste meiner Updates vom letzten Backup bis jetzt:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.12 [1.6.10]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libnl-3.2.25_rc1 [3.2.24-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-l10n-4.2.5.2 [4.2.4.2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/setuptools-5.2 [5.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r3 [1.1.28-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/youtube-dl-2014.06.24.1 [2014.06.19]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/mesa-10.2.2 [10.2.1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.24 [2.0.23]

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-4.2.5.2 [4.2.4.2] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python3_4%" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python3_4%" 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kate-4.13.2 [4.13.2] PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python3_4%" PYTHON_TARGETS="-python3_4%"
```

Aber genervt bin ich schon ziemlich.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glaub, die Developer machen das extra so, daß man es nicht installieren kann.
> 
> 

 

Natürlich...Was können unsere Devs bitte für deine Unkenntnis? Magst du mal ihren Job machen? Nein? Woran scheitert es denn?

-> fehlendes Know How

-> keine Lust für andere seine PRIVATE Zeit zu opfern

-> ohne Geld zu bekommen codest du nichts

-> keine Zeit für die Familie? Geht gar nicht...

-> mein Job reicht mir voll aus, ich mache nach meiner Arbeit nichts...

-> zum komplex, fehlender Durchblick

Such dir was aus....

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es war die libnl-3.2.25_rc1.. Da gab es heute ein Downgrade. Jetzt geht das Netz wieder.

Edit: Vielleicht hilft das ja jemanden weiter. Es war genau der gleiche Effekt, den ich bei KDE mit systemd hatte.

----------

## Josef.95

Jup, klingt nach Bug 515132

Sowas kann passieren wenn man die neusten testing Versionen testet ;)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nur ist man da ohne Netz erst mal aufgeschmissen.

Und weil der Fehler genau so aussah, wie ein früherer hatte ich gedacht, der Zerfall von meinem KDE geht weiter...

----------

## l3u

Man könnte ja auch noch händisch die Netzwerkeinrichtung machen, um nachzuschauen, was los ist … nur mal so als Alternative zu dem hier seit kurzem aufflammenden Neuinstallationswahn … ich hätte noch zum ersten Mal ein Gentoo-System neu zu installieren …

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also zum einen, was bringt mir eine händische Netzwerkkonfiguration, wenn da eine Bibliothek nicht funktioniert? Also gar kein Netzwerk geht? Und zum anderen, was hat das jetzt mit einer Neuinstallation zu tun? Ich habe da nichts neu installiert. Ich habe ein Backup eingespielt.

----------

## schmidicom

 *l3u wrote:*   

> …nur mal so als Alternative zu dem hier seit kurzem aufflammenden Neuinstallationswahn…

 

Hast du dir die Beiträge von Klaus Meier in letzter Zeit angesehen? Da scheint eine Sache nach der anderen Probleme zu verursachen und das dass alles nur wegen einem einzigen Downgrade passiert sein soll ist schon etwas sehr seltsam.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also zum einen, was bringt mir eine händische Netzwerkkonfiguration, wenn da eine Bibliothek nicht funktioniert? Also gar kein Netzwerk geht?

 

Naja, damit hätte man das Netzwerk zumindest erst wieder zum funktionieren bringen können, und dann genauer nach der Ursache (mit Netz) schauen können.

Das sollte (ohne networkmanager) auch ohne libnl funktionieren (hier ist sie nicht installiert und Netzwerk geht dennoch).

Aber nungut, hinterher ist man immer schlauer :)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Weist du Josef, dass es an dieser einen Bibliothek lag, habe ich heute morgen durch ein emerge --sync herausgefunden. Und das hätte ich ohne Netz schlecht hinbekommen...

----------

## kurisu

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Sowas kann passieren wenn man die neusten testing Versionen testet ;)

 

Genau aus diesem Grund fahre ich seit jeher ausschließlich stable, wenngleich so manch einer dies für einen Desktop als völlig impraktikabel erachten mag. Dennoch schön zu sehen, dass es hier vorwärts geht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Weist du Josef, dass es an dieser einen Bibliothek lag, habe ich heute morgen durch ein emerge --sync herausgefunden. Und das hätte ich ohne Netz schlecht hinbekommen...

  Klaus..,

daher ja der Vorschlag:  *l3u wrote:*   

> Man könnte ja auch noch händisch die Netzwerkeinrichtung machen, um nachzuschauen, was los ist …[...]

 

Ja, das hätte auch ohne networkmanager und die inkompatible lib funktionieren sollen (zb via ifconfig).

(soweit mir bekannt wird die libnl nur vom NetworkManager genutzt - sprich manuelles selbst hochbringen ohne networkmanager hätte funktionieren sollen)

----------

## Yamakuzure

Bevor jetzt ein Riesenstreit losbricht:

Josef sagt nur, dass du, wenn deine Netzwerkeinrichtung nicht funktioniert, weil der NetworkManager nicht mehr funktioniert, dein Netzwerk auch per 'ifconfig' "traditionell" einrichten kannst. Und erst danach, da hast du natürlich recht, ist es erst möglich herauszufinden, *warum* du dein NEtzwerk plötzlich händisch zum Laufen bringen musst.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> [ ... ] dein Netzwerk auch per 'ifconfig' "traditionell" einrichten kannst. [ ... ]

 

"hättest können" wäre wohl richtiger gewesen. 

Nichts desto trotz nervt kaputtes Netzwerk natürlich - für ein "emerge --sync" hätte allerdings sogar ein flottes chroot gereicht.

----------

## schmidicom

Nur mal so am Rande gefragt: Was hätte ihm zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein "emerge --sync" noch gebracht, das Downgrade war doch schon durch?

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Weist du Josef, dass es an dieser einen Bibliothek lag, habe ich heute morgen durch ein emerge --sync herausgefunden. Und das hätte ich ohne Netz schlecht hinbekommen...

 

Was das en detail heißt, vermag ich auch nicht zu sagen - aber so stehts da.

----------

## l3u

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> […] wenn deine Netzwerkeinrichtung nicht funktioniert, weil der NetworkManager nicht mehr funktioniert, [du] dein Netzwerk auch per 'ifconfig' "traditionell" einrichten kannst.

 

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich eigentlich sagen wollen … wenn ich lese, dass man Windows zwecks Fehlersuche booten musste …

----------

## Erdie

Aus dem Grund verwendet ich GUI basierte Netzwerktools nicht. Ich mache alles im Hintergrund via wpa_supplicant. Da hat man auch noch Netz wenn der Desktop gar nicht da ist.

----------

## py-ro

Networkmanager funktioniert auch ohne GUI, just sayin   :Razz: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Darum habe ich auf meiner unverschlüsselten Bootpartition immer noch ein ISO, dass sich per fromiso direkt ins RAM durchbooten lässt. Damit man eben mal was von außerhalb flicken kann, ohne a) Windows (hab ich nicht) zur Hilfe nehmen zu müssen, oder b) einen USB-Stick oder ähnliches suchen muss, worauf im schlimmsten Fall noch nichtmal ein Linux installiert ist.

----------

## Erdie

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Networkmanager funktioniert auch ohne GUI, just sayin  

 

Echt?   :Shocked:  Aber wozu braucht man den dann denn?

----------

## l3u

Naja, ist halt einfach (sauber?) getrennt programmiert in einen Backend- und Frontend-Teil. Und es gibt auch ein CLI-Frontend.

----------

## Dorsai!

Boah... ich hab mir grade nen Wolf gesucht nach dem Problem, dass mein Networkmanager keine Karten mehr sieht. Hab versucht ihn manuell mit "sudo /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon" zu starten, aber die Ausgabe ist bis auf drei Zeilen leer und NM beendet sich vollständig still.

Dann hab ich die Karte manuell mit dhcpcd eingerichtet und bin ins netz um zuerst die gentoo Foren, dann die restlichen Foren vollständig zu durchkämmen. Auch auf dem Bugtracker fand ich irgendwie nicht viel. Erst jetzt hier zufällig auf ein Topic geklickt und dann die Antwort. Aber klar, die Forensuche durchsucht das Deutsche Forum ja nicht.

Aber das ist schon echt ein scheiß Bug was Fehlersuche angeht. Null Anhaltspunkte und betrifft nur die Hand voll Leute die ~ARCH fährt UND NetworkManager verwendet.

----------

## scurrell

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nichts desto trotz nervt kaputtes Netzwerk natürlich - für ein "emerge --sync" hätte allerdings sogar ein flottes chroot gereicht.

 

Quatsch. Installation muß von native boot funktionieren.

-----------

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Aber klar, die Forensuche durchsucht das Deutsche Forum ja nicht.

 

geh auf deutsches Forum. Dann oben rechts -> In Alle -> Unterforen durchsuchen.

Dann bleibst du im deutschen Forum.

------------

 *l3u wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich eigentlich sagen wollen … wenn ich lese, dass man Windows zwecks Fehlersuche booten musste …

 

Letztes w8-update bricht auch ab. Dumm ... alte Hardware.

Quadcore-System mit DX9-Karte = probleme

----------

## Josef.95

 *scurrell wrote:*   

>  *cryptosteve wrote:*   
> 
> Nichts desto trotz nervt kaputtes Netzwerk natürlich - für ein "emerge --sync" hätte allerdings sogar ein flottes chroot gereicht. 
> 
> Quatsch. Installation muß von native boot funktionieren.
> ...

  Tut es ja auch.

Die vorherige dev-libs/libnl Version mergen (dessen distfiles normal noch vorhanden sind) wäre gegangen.

Aber überhaupt erst mal herauszufinden das es an dieser liegt war ja ein anderes Thema.

----------

## slick

Sorry, ich kanns mir gerade echt nicht verkneifen. Der Thread-Titel liest sich ja mal genial. 

[gelöst] Aktuell ist alles Scheiße.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Erdie

 *slick wrote:*   

> Sorry, ich kanns mir gerade echt nicht verkneifen. Der Thread-Titel liest sich ja mal genial. 
> 
> [gelöst] Aktuell ist alles Scheiße.
> 
> 

 

ja, auf gut Deutsch nennt man das Durchfall ..   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *py-ro wrote:*   Networkmanager funktioniert auch ohne GUI, just sayin   
> 
> Echt?   Aber wozu braucht man den dann denn?

 Weil ich das gerade geändert habe: Alles wegschmeißen und nur dhcpcd verwenden. Funktioniert 1a inklusive wlan per wpa_supplicant!

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Das liegt schlicht und einfach daran das irgend so ein gnome spinner den ganzen tree versaut hat.

Seit dem gnome 3 stable ist wird billigend in kauf genommen das andere Sachen nicht mehr funktionieren.

bluez-5-XXX wird stable obwohl bekannt das noch alpha und kaum Geräte unterstützt, aber gnome 3 brauch

das ja, egal wenn gnome das brauch dann wird eben die Bluetooth unterstützung entfernt leben ja noch

im Jahre 1998. Dann das herumgebastelt mit systemd, entweder gentoo unterstütze das oder nicht das gefrickel

ist mehr als lächerlich und und und.

Heute wider, sitze jetzt seit über 3 stunde hier und fingere in package.keywords package.mask package.unmask

package.keywords package.use herum (und updates gehen immer noch nicht) und nur aus eine einzigen Grund 

weil die gnome freaks 3.12.0 auf stable Gesetz habe. So etwas hat es in 15 Jahren bei gentoo noch nicht gegeben.

Fair wäre es aber gewesen wenn man den Benutzern über "eselect news" wenigsten mitgeteilt hätte das gentoo 

jetzt hauptsächlich eine gnome dist ist und auch auf der Webseite darauf hinweisen würden. Bei dem Publikum 

das gentoo benutzt wird der Anteil derer die gnome benutzen bei ca. 2% liegen, ist ja schön das die wenigsten

aktuell Software habe. Katastrophale geht es bei dem aktuellen Tree überhaupt nicht mehr.

MfG

----------

## ChrisJumper

:/

Das ist wirklich blöd. Vielleicht fehlen aber auch die Leute die die kraft haben ihre Systeme anders zu administrieren und eine Stabilisierung ohne gnome3 zu unterstützen.

Ich finde Gnome3 und Systemd aktuell recht praktisch. Fairerweise war der umstieg auf Systemd und das "unstable" Gnome aber auch die Hölle. Es funktionierte zwar alles nicht so optimal wie erwartet. Also es fehlten Funktionen... wie bei jedem Wechsel von einer Etablierten DE zu einer recht jungen. Das war bei mir zumindest bei KDE3 zu KDE4 auch so.

Mittlerweile läuft das als instabile Gekennzeichnete Gnome mit Systemd aber problemlos. Das Serversystem ohne X mit openrc und ohne DE funktioniert auch problemlos.

Da denke ich ist das Problem. Viele nutzen Serverumgebungen oder experimentelle Desktop Umgebungen.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei dem Publikum das gentoo benutzt wird der Anteil derer die gnome benutzen bei ca. 2% liegen, ist ja schön das die wenigsten
> 
> aktuell Software habe.

 

Nun jemand der Gentoo Administriert ist nicht immer gleichzusetzen mit gentoo benutzen. Die Zahl der Nutzer ist wesentlich höher als die der Administratoren. Ich habe sehr viele Nutzer die von Gnome 3.x, aber auch von KDE begeistert sind. Gnome ist eher der Mac, KDE eher das Windows. Viele arbeiten mit ihrem Bürorechner einfach und sind begeistert.

Ja bluez hat mich auch viele nerven gekostet. Ich wollte es nicht haben weil ich keine Bluetooth Geräte verwende oder besitze. Dann habe ich kapituliert es compiliert damit ich ruhe hatte. Aber halt die Bluetooth Unterstützung unter Gnome deaktiviert.

Edit: Was ist eigentlich mit gentoo.de los? Wird die Seite nicht mehr aktualisiert/betreut? Da steht noch was vom IPv6 Day und das gentoo.de jetzt via IPv6 erreichbar ist. 

```
 $ ping6 www.gentoo.de

PING www.gentoo.de(2a00:1828:2000:128:200::1) 56 data bytes

From inexio2.cr.network.manitu.net icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable

```

Aber naja wenigstens geht gentoo.org

```
 $ ping6 www.gentoo.org

PING www.gentoo.org(2001:41c8:0:936::139) 56 data bytes

64 bytes from 2001:41c8:0:936::139: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=25.4 ms
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

Fuchur, auch wenn ich dir grundsätzlich recht gebe, kann das Folgende nicht sein: *fuchur wrote:*   

> Fair wäre es aber gewesen wenn man den Benutzern über "eselect news" wenigsten mitgeteilt hätte das gentoo jetzt hauptsächlich eine gnome dist ist und auch auf der Webseite darauf hinweisen würden.

 Entschuldige, bitte was? Ich kann ja verstehen, dass du bei dem Frust ordentlich auf Krawall gebürstet bist, aber die Aussage ist ja wohl auf gut Deutsch einfach nur Schwachsinn. Gentoo ist gar keine Distribution, und schon gar kein Werbewerkzeug für Gnome.

----------

## py-ro

Komisch bei mir zieht nichts Gnome oder Systemd rein und das bei meiner tatsächlichen Workstation... irgendwas mach ich falsch.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

@ den dreien vor diesen Post. Gentoo brauch keine Entwickler sonder Benutzer. So wie bei gentoo

der stable tree mittlerweile ausschaut installieren neue Benutzer gentoo lachen und sind wider weg.

Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht wirklich das das rumgeeiere mir irgend welchen flags oder abi_XXX und was

es noch für quatsch gibt in /etc/portage/* Leute mitmachen die mit ihrem Betriebssystem arbeiten 

wollen/müssen. Das ist total übertrieben und gehört global so wie es sonst auch immer war!

Da werden sich auch keine neuen Entwickler mehr finden, den wer das nicht benutzt

wird auch dafür nicht entwickeln oder unterstützen. Da könnt ihr euch ruhig was vormachen oder auch

anderer Meinung sei aber gentoo ist mittlerweile genau so eine Missgeburt wie gnome 3 (oder weg wie

auch immer). Abhängigkeiten werden überhaupt nicht mehr beachtet, da wird auf stable gesetzt koste

es was wolle egal ob damit unzählige andere dinge nicht mehr funktionieren das stört überhaupt keinen.

Und zum Thema Frust, natürlich ist das für mich ärgerlich das ich nach weit über 10 Jahre mir eine neue

stabile dist suchen muss immerhin "hänge" auch über 10 Jahre Arbeit in meiner Installation an Scripte 

und Anpassungen die über die Jahre entstanden sind. Die Idee von gentoo ist auch immer noch gut, aber

würde mich heute irgend jemand nach gentoo fragen würde ich im sagen das das mittlerweile ein dist für

Spinner ist wo es nur darum geht von einen Update zum nächsten seine Programme und Hardware ans 

laufen zu halten und je mehr ebuilds man installiert hat es immer schlimmer wird (hier waren es ~2500).

Wird schon einen Grund habe warum gentoo immer unbeliebter wird und auch viele verschwunden sind

und keine neuen mehr nachrücken.

MfG

----------

## cryptosteve

Das keine neuen User und Entwickler mehr nachkommen, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. 

Solche Sachen wie ABI_xxx & Co halte ich persönlich allerdings ehrlich gesagt auch für extrem schwergängig ....

----------

## Fijoldar

Gentoo ist sicherlich nicht perfekt. Aber mal ehrlich, mit anderen Distributionen hat man doch noch viel mehr Ärger. Ich teste ja gerne mal andere Distributionen und bin jedes Mal froh, wenn ich wieder mein Gentoo booten kann. Manchmal hat man damit etwas Arbeit und knifflige Probleme, aber es funktioniert wenigstens und läuft zuverlässig. Nehmen wir mal Arch Linux und Fedora, beides Bleeging Edge Distributionen. Da haut es dir alle paar Wochen irgendwelche Upstream-Bugs ins System. Als Spielwiese super. Aber wirklich arbeiten willst du mit so etwas nicht. Opensue, eigentlich ein sehr schönes Linux, läuft sehr stabil. Bekomm da aber mal Videos zum Laufen. Das Installieren der Video Codecs oder sonstiger Treiber ist da ein einziger Krampf. Da muss man sich erst irgendwelche obskuren Quellen einbinden und hoffen, dass das System danach noch startet. Dann sind da noch Debian und seine Derivate. Entweder total alt oder irgendwelcher Misch-Masch, der über Jahre hinweg ohne Update vor sich hingammelt. Beides möchte man auf einem Desktop Rechner eigentlich nicht haben.

Zum Gnome-Desaster: Da kann doch Gentoo nichts für, wenn die Leute von Red Hat einen an der Waffel haben und alles Funktionierende über Bord werfen. Gnome Shell, Systemd etc. hast du auch bei allen anderen Distributionen. Bei Gentoo hast du aber am ehesten noch die Möglichkeit darauf zu verzichten. Die Gnome Maintainer sind da ja auch in einer Zwickmühle. Entweder sie bringen die Updates und folgen damit Upstream, nehmen evtl. Feature Verlust (Gnome) billigend in Kauf oder sie bleiben auf der alten, nicht-supporteten Software sitzen. Beides keine tolle Lösung. Mist bleibt Mist, egal auf welcher Distribution  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Fijoldar

Jetzt muss ich doch mal Dampf ablassen. Seit Gnome 3.12 stable geworden ist, ist es nicht mehr möglich, Gnome und Mate parallel zu installieren  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Gnome 3.12 verlangt explizit >=sys-power/upower-0.99, aber Mate 1.8 braucht entweder <sys-power/upower-0.99 oder sys-power/upower-pm-utils. Das ist ärgerlich, weil ich hier auf einem System Mate nutze, aber GDM als Display Manager. Jetzt muss Gnome 3.12 halt in die package.mask. So ein Mist aber auc

EDIT: Ok, geht doch. Man muss nur explizit mate-session-manager mit USE"-upower" kompilieren. Dann kann man sich ein Downgrade von Gnome sparen, was gar nicht so einfach war.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Fijoldar das klingt wirklich ärgerlich. So was hatte ich letzt auch. Auch einen seltsamen block mit einem upower Update glaube das war aber in Zusammenhang mit KDE4. Welches ich aber dann auch nicht mehr aktiv nutze seit dem ich mit Gnome 3 in der Regel zufrieden bin. Hatte dann auch KDE4 runter geworfen.

Aus meinen Augen sind das halt alles gewachsene Strukturen. Keine andere Distribution lässt einem so viel Freiraum bei gleicher Bequemlichkeit. Gentoo wird natürlich immer komplizierter, auch solche Probleme aufzudecken und bestimmt war es auch einfacher als noch MEHR User Gentoo benutzt haben im Breitband-Desktop-Test ;) Da war dann die Software noch zu einem gewissen Grad stabiler.

Auch einfach weil mehr Fehler vorkamen die dann aber auch im Gespräch im Forum, im Chat usw. relativ leicht behoben werden können. Aktuell habe ich halt das Gefühl das die Software ein gewisses Grad komplexer geworden ist und es auch immer mehr Zeit kostet mit diesem Fortschritt stand zu halten. Wenn der dann nicht irgendwo gut dokumentiert ist, wird es schwer.

Ich schreibe zum Beispiel auch selber kaum Howtos oder Editiere wiki.gentoo.org weil ich immer sehr zurückhaltend denke "Das hast du noch nicht richtig verstanden." Es ist ja nicht immer mit einem einfachen: Mach diese Einstellungen so und so, weil die laufen bei mir.

Bei Gentoo, zumindest bin ich das aus der Dokumentation gewohnt: Steht dann immer noch dabei: Wenn du aber den und den Prozessor hast berücksichtige das und das.. und für den und den Sonderfall mach das so und so.

Für mich kann ich halt nicht ausschließen das es bei dir mit einer ganz anderen Systemkonfiguration so auch funktioniert.

Ich denke ein Austausch wäre mal toll. Ich versuch auch immer zu irgendwelchen Treffen zu kommen schaffe es aber nie. :/ Muss mich aktuell doch mit den Linux Artikeln diverser Zeitschriften zufrieden geben oder dem ein oder anderen Vido-Mitschnitt eines Vortrages. Dabei ist das viel schönere doch eben die Lebende Technik. Natürlich will man das als Administrator nicht. Aber das verspielte finde ich ist eben das was Linux ausmacht!

Gentoo im Speziellen auch. Durch das Howto und die vielen Erklärungen ist man nach der Installation/Kernelkonfiguration zumindest an dem Punkt wo man alles was das System macht, nachvollziehbar ist. Weil es sich noch alles relativ leicht erklären lässt.

Das man den Rechner so zugemüllt hat wie bei Windows kommt natürlich auch. Ja ich glaub langsam auch das das System dadurch etwas langsamer wird. Aber im Grunde kann man auch hier mit mehr Erfahrung was sich über die Jahre ansammelt und eben im Diskurs mit anderen Nutzern entsteht auch einen Überblick bekommen.

Gentoo ist wie ein Baum und man kann sich jeden Zweig und jedes Blatt genau anschauen. Das ganze ist dann noch fast schon intuitiv verbunden und nicht einfach eine Liste. Viele Fremdwörter gibt es anfangs natürlich auch, so muss man wissen was die Hardwarebeschleunigung und wofür z.b. CUDA da ist und so weiter und so Fort.

Von Systemd bin ich natürlich auch nicht wirklich überzeugt. Aber ich halte den Grundgedanken für ... naja Gerechtfertigt. Die Umsetzung ist etwas anders. Auf jeden Fall finde ich es aktuell nicht schädlich. Den schrecken und die Abneigung nimmt man dem ganzen aber indem man sich mit Systemd immer wieder auseinander setzt.

Denn im Grunde ist die eigene Freiheit etwas anderes einsetzen zu wollen und wo man sich so bevormundet fühlt sofort wieder weg wenn man verstanden hat wie man Systemd seinen wünschen entsprechend anpassen kann. Natürlich muss man dem System aber so vertrauen...

Skripte, Einstellungen oder Patches die Endanwender den Umgang mit Systemd erleichtern kann man immer noch beitragen. Aber es ist schon schwer wenn man passiv/abgeneigt an so etwas heran geht. In der Regel fallen dann auch Ergebnisse schlechter aus weil man sich auf Probleme fixiert und diese eventuell auch Missversteht und sich mehr drüber aufregt. Bei einer positiven Einstellung und dem analytischen Blick oder vielleicht dem Spieltrieb... wie ist das jetzt und warum ist das so und so...

Nimmt man das ganze Ding anders wahr. Etwas das Bleibt: Natürlich hast du recht wenn du etwas hast das LAUFEN muss das ARBEITSZEIT kostet, dir oder deinem Kunden. Dann ist das nach einem Stressigen Tag wirklich übel wenn dann so eine Abhängigkeit deinen Tag wo man dann erst mal ganz lange suchen und Zeit investieren muss. Die man eigentlich nicht hat.

Aber in dem Fall geht man dann lieber auf Nummer sicher und Testet Updates/Änderungen vorher oder hält sich an die Vorgaben und liefert ältere "stable" Software aus. Wenn es da dann doch zu Problemen führt muss man halt an Gentoo appelieren die Versions und Paket Vielfalt hoch zu halten. So das auch noch mal ein Downgrade auf eine vorherige Stabile Version möglich ist.

Aber generell im Arbeitsumfeld: Gentoo verwenden mit Konfigurationen die man kennt. Für Server und Co. Nutze ich eigentlich in der Regel nur überschaubare Mini-Builds die entsprechend für ihre Aufgaben angepasst sind.

Hingegen auf den drei Desktops/Bürorechner mit Gentoo.. wird das schon immer komplizierter. Wenn ich dann mal ein Xorg Update mache und dann erklären muss warum eventuell die Virtuelle Box mit Windows nicht sofort geht oder es noch 30 Minuten dauert bis ich den Drucker wieder am laufen habe weil eine Abhängigkeit noch kompiliert.. ja das ist dann immer Kompliziert und da hab ich dann auch keine einfache Antwort. Vor allem weil eine Treiberdinstallation bei den Binärfreunden ja immer 30-50 Sekunden dauert.

----------

## ChrisJumper

[quote=fuchur]Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht wirklich das das rumgeeiere mir irgend welchen flags oder abi_XXX und was

es noch für quatsch gibt in /etc/portage/* Leute mitmachen die mit ihrem Betriebssystem arbeiten

wollen/müssen. Das ist total übertrieben und gehört global so wie es sonst auch immer war![/quote]

Nebenbei wo ich ja auch in dem anderen Thread das angesprochen hatte. Ja ich versteh das das abi_xxx einen Ärgert. Da gibt es auch ganz viele Momente in der Gentoo-Anwendung wo man erst mal wieder vor etwas neuem steht und sich fragt? WAS um HIMMELS WILLEN WILL emerge jetzt von mir?! Und vor allem Warum?

Aber ich behaupte das das mit allem neuen so ist. Das einzige was hilft ist nachschlagen nach schauen und verstehen warum das so gemacht wurde.

Diese Abi Einstellung lässt sich ja GLOBAL setzten. Aber eben für alle die wissen was und warum sie etwas so machen/wollen. Ist das intuitiv und gibt mehr Möglichkeiten. Vorher musste man damit man sowas hat per Hand entsprechende Pakete runter laden, den Ort beim Kompilieren manuell angeben (z.B. Cross Compiling, Binde diese und jene Libs ein.) Jetzt kann man das auch noch vom Paketmanager verwalten lassen so wie es sich gehört.

Für die Zukunft ist einfach die Bequemlichkeit bei den vielen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten gestiegen. Jemand der eine neue Installation macht wird gleich zu Beginn dazu angeleitet diese Pakete mit entsprechenden Flags zu bauen. Bei uns war das ja ein Sonderfall weil diese Weise im laufenden Betrieb rein gerutscht ist. Eine eselect News gab es bestimmt auch, ich gebe aber zu das ich die auch nicht gelesen hatte. Wollte erst mal das es einfach weiter kompiliert.

 *Quote:*   

> Die Idee von gentoo ist auch immer noch gut, aber
> 
> würde mich heute irgend jemand nach gentoo fragen würde ich im sagen das das mittlerweile ein dist für
> 
> Spinner ist wo es nur darum geht von einen Update zum nächsten seine Programme und Hardware ans
> ...

 

Ja das es auf Dektop Systemen schwierig ist sehe ich auch so.. wie in meinem vorherigen Post ja schon angedeutet. Im Kleinen funktioniert Gentoo aber immer noch 1a und ich weiß auch nicht warum das nicht mehr so sein sollte. Für alle Fälle wo man sich eine Software bauen mag die bestimmten Anforderungen unterstützen muss kann man sich einfach eine Testumgebung aufsetzen oder eine VM, da gentoo Installieren/kompilieren und so eine Testumgebung bauen um dann die Pakete auszubringen etc.

Wahrscheinlich geht das mit anderen Systemen auch so schnell und so gut. Aber wenn man eh alles Kompiliert kann man auch Anpassungen auf den meisten Ebenen vornehmen. Ich finde das mit Gentoo einfach bequem, oder bilde mir ein das ich mich daran gewöhnt habe. Ist aber vielleicht auch nur weil ich so lange Gentoo nutze und daher eher weiß was zu tun ist. Als bei einem Windows oder Linux mit Binärpaketen. In meiner Vorstellung muss ich dann immer noch eine Liste machen und irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten selber auflösen.

----------

## Fijoldar

Ein Block alleine ist nicht das Problem. Mich stört es momentan eher, dass es so viel Zeit kostet, den Problemen auf den Grund zu gehen. Portage glänzt gerade nicht unbedingt mit Schnelligkeit. Wenn ich auf einem System ein World Update anstoße, darf ich erstmal 5-10 Minuten warten während die Abhängigkeiten berechnet zu werden, nur um danach gesagt zu bekommen, dass es wegen einer nicht erfüllten Abhängigkeit nicht funktioniert. Dann muss man der Sache erst einmal auf den Grund gehen, hat evtl.den Schuldigen recht schnell gefunden, startet erneut ein World Update und wartet wieder 5-10 Minuten. Dann geht es vielleicht immer noch nicht und man darf das ganze nochmal wiederholen. Dann ist manchmal schon eine halbe Stunde vergangen und das Kompilieren hat noch nicht einmal begonnen. Wenn man dann nicht nur ein System administrieren muss, kann das schon etwas nerven.

Der Vergleich mit dem Baum gefällt mir  :Wink: . Manchmal kommt mir Gentoo wirklich so vor als würde ich einem Baum beim Wachsen zusehen. Dauert ewig, aber wenn er mal steht, dann steht er aber auch richtig  :Very Happy: .

Nichtsdestrotz, auch wenn ich manchmal über Gentoo fluchen könnte, ich möchte auf meinen Systemen nichts anderes mehr. Durch die Vielfalt passt es einfach immer und kann jedes Szenario abdecken. Daher ist es mir auch den Aufwand wert.

----------

## schmidicom

Portage scheint vor allem dann extrem langsam zu werden wenn der Inhalt in /etc/portage eine gewisse Größe annimmt, aber vielleicht wird das ja mit pypy irgendwann besser.

----------

